# wrist rocket pro



## plinker45 (Jun 30, 2013)

I,m intrigued by the wrist rocket pro, is it any good and can you make your own band sets for it ?. does anyone shoot one?.thanks.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have had one for almost 9 years and have shot it quite a bit. I think that the forks are a tad narrow, but it shoots well. You can make you own bands for it, but be careful about the rubber hardness. I recommend no more than 2 bands per side of .030 pure fresh latex. I would not use any other rubber on it including Thera-Band because of the variance in hardness of them. After I had had 2 thickness of latex on mine for a couple of years, the clips would no longer hold a single band of .030 latex, so when I shoot a single band set I shim or fold the end. All of Saunders flat band slingshots have this minor problem. The Saunders slingshot that I shoot the best is the Falcon II. The clips do offer fast band change and adjustment on the Saunders flat band slingshots. My LB2000 and LA2000 band sets use use Saunders patented band configuration. Here is a video I made years ago of me shooting a WRP. -- Tex


----------



## plinker45 (Jun 30, 2013)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I have had one for almost 9 years and have shot it quite a bit. I think that the forks are a tad narrow, but it shoots well. You can make you own bands for it, but be careful about the rubber hardness. I recommend no more than 2 bands per side of .030 pure fresh latex. I would not use any other rubber on it including Thera-Band because of the variance in hardness of them. After I had had 2 thickness of latex on mine for a couple of years, the clips would no longer hold a single band of .030 latex, so when I shoot a single band set I shim or fold the end. All of Saunders flat band slingshots have this minor problem. The Saunders slingshot that I shoot the best is the Falcon II. The clips do offer fast band change and adjustment on the Saunders flat band slingshots. My LB2000 and LA2000 band sets use use Saunders patented band configuration. Here is a video I made years ago of me shooting a WRP. -- Tex


helpful thanks tex.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I have a WRP and shoot pretty well with it. I don't shoot it all that often because it won't fit in my pocket (even though I do most of my shooting in the back yard...) but I enjoy it for a change of pace.

If you get one you'll probably struggle with it at first but keep at it. You'll find it to be a super stable platform for shooting.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I have one, I find it to be accurate and stable. I would shoot it more but as MJ said it is a bit bulky and I live in a no wristbrace state.


----------



## plinker45 (Jun 30, 2013)

harpersgrace said:


> I have one, I find it to be accurate and stable. I would shoot it more but as MJ said it is a bit bulky and I live in a no wristbrace state.


ok thanks


----------



## johnny test (Nov 1, 2012)

There is one confident man, shooting so close to his car. ha ha.


----------



## slinger61 (Jun 4, 2014)

Saunders archery makes weird slingshots. I have the Hawk model and like it, but its still weird. The WRP is even weirder. I have triple Theraband gold bands with a leather pouch on my hawk. The clips hold it fine but I modified the way the bands are placed. Saunders pouches are an abomination. And forget about putting any Saunders in your back pocket, even the Hawk. If you want funky...get the WRP.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

If your going to buy a wrist rocket pro..then buy the saunders....you can't go wrong there..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

johnny test said:


> There is one confident man, shooting so close to his car. ha ha.


Tex could shoot through the open windows of his car from 20yds without breaking a sweat :target:


----------



## Rob72 (May 13, 2014)

harpersgrace said:


> I have one, I find it to be accurate and stable. I would shoot it more but as MJ said it is a bit bulky and I live in a *no wristbrace state*.


 :what: Are you getting the State-mandated injections of estrogen yet...?


----------



## slinger61 (Jun 4, 2014)

At least they're not illegal to possess like in NJ. I still cannot believe the arrogance of NJ legislators. The Founding Fathers would have spit on them.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have one. I like Saunders stuff. But I like shooting the Falcon 2 a bit more than the WRP.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Looks like the WRP would be perfect for shooting Panna darts. Has anyone?


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

I've got one. I tried double simple shot black on them and they seem to work fine. I suppose time will tell if I have any fork attachment issues.


----------

